# Cool B 36 film clip with Jimmy Stewart



## Torch (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2008-4-18-B-36-SAC-Video.wmv


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2010)

Very good, I ve seen one of the B-58 Hustler also hosted by J Steward.


----------



## Denbigh (Sep 12, 2010)

That's from "Strategic Air Command" the nostalgic hokey film about Stewart's civilian character, a pro baseball player, being recalled to active duty. Longtime character actor Barry Sullivan is in the right seat of the B-36. The film is essentially a combination SAC recruitment film and minor tearjerker with the ever weepy June Allison as Stewart's wife but it does have lots of good shots of that old '50s iron.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2010)

The aircraft did not have the SAC crest or the blue stripe with white stars near the nose. Our B-36's at Wheelus AFB had the crest stripe 
when I was there in 1954-55. Guess this was an old film.....

edit: this from Wiki:

The insignia of SAC was designed in 1951 by Staff Sergeant R.T. Barnes

In addition to the SAC crest, non-camouflaged SAC aircraft bore the SAC Stripe. The stripe consisted of a very dark blue background speckled with stars. The stripe appeared on the sides of SAC aircraft in the area of the cockpit running from the top to the bottom of the fuselage at an angle from 11:00 O'clock to 5:00 O'clock. The SAC crest was a bit wider than the stripe and was placed over the stripe. The stripe indicated that SAC was always ready to fulfill its mission.


Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 12, 2010)

ccheese said:


> ...I don't know when the stripe was added...


September 18 1947 when the USAAF became the USAF - you've got a birthday coming up


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

And I just watched that movie (or part of it) last week.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> September 18 1947 when the USAAF became the USAF - you've got a birthday coming up




We're talking about the SAC Stripe..... think it was much later than 1947. I dont have a birthday coming up, I was in the US Navy !! 
However, I did a year of exchange duty with the USAF in 1954-1955, and was attached to the 1950th AACS and the 1503rd SAR 
squadron, at Wheelus AFB in Tripoli, Lybia.

Charles


----------



## davparlr (Sep 26, 2010)

ccheese said:


> We're talking about the SAC Stripe..... think it was much later than 1947. I dont have a birthday coming up, I was in the US Navy !!
> However, I did a year of exchange duty with the USAF in 1954-1955, and was attached to the 1950th AACS and the 1503rd SAR
> squadron, at Wheelus AFB in Tripoli, Lybia.
> 
> Charles



You didn't have anything to do with the Lybians chasing us out of there, did you?

As for the B-36, really big targets! Six turning, four burning. I worked with a crewman of a B-36, long missions.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2010)

davparlr said:


> You didn't have anything to do with the Lybians chasing us out of there, did you?
> 
> As for the B-36, really big targets! Six turning, four burning. I worked with a crewman of a B-36, long missions.



Not that I'm aware of. I left Libya in Oct. of '55 and went to Sidi Yahia, French Morocco for two weeks
running a tape factory at the Naval Communications Facility. In Nov '55 went to Port Lyautey for a flight
back to CONUS. 

I got one flight on a B-36, swapped with a USAF Radioman for the trip. We went somewhere over Italy,
had a problem with the starboard middle engine and came back to Wheelus.

Charles


----------

